# Rocca Ramblings on Cyber-Bulldogs



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok so Im always asked to for my opinion and information ive dug up and so forth. Well here you go somethng to read and Something to Think about and ponder on.

This is a article by Frank Rocca that was printed in the Fall 1998 Issue of the Gazette
The 21st Century computer technology we have with us at the moment, changes as rapidly as the newest fashionable trends among the various fringe groups of our Bulldog community. Just as well as with which bloodline is doing what, how well, for whom, and for how long it possibly can continue. Which strain is best? Who owns the most prepotent stud? Where is the best producing bitch? Are true game bred Bulldogs obsolete? Could those giant pull dogs be cross-bed? Is it true that conformation winners must be cur bred, coming only from show stock? How does one on the outside of the game, distinguish a Show Champion from a Go Champion? Is a weight pulling Ace the same as a box winning Ace? Are Gd Ch show conformation winners also Gd Ch Match winners? Which of any of the aforementioned classifications of Bulldogs is best? What is the best for the breed as a whole, along with and for it's duplicators of propagators? Who is doing what, when, with who, and how could they!? Has the onslaught of the computer age enhanced our breed, or is this 2nd millennium cyber-show the beginning of the end of an era as we wonce knew it and possibly, the ending of the breed we once knew of?

We, as ardent protectors and proud handlers, are faced with more enigmatic issues regardng our misunderstood prostituted, and victimized breed of choice, to deal with as each hand is dealt, then played.

As to the questions pertaining to which dogs are best, the answers may be sought within spending quality time and taking the initiative to personally see, what is what, by getting ourselves into the trenches, in one form or another. To pitch in and find out just what it is that suits our own individual appetites, from stimulation to satiation. In my opinion pertaining to having a loving companion, a Gd Ch of either design is no better or worse than a trained house guardian or a titled Schutzhund artist. No more or less Bulldog than a proven catch dog or a Ch of Ch won in any arena. Nothing more than a loyal child's pet, and an Ace no matter how it's status was earned, is just a plain old Bulldog, just as they all are, just as we like them. Provding they come out of proven working dogs which should be representative of their roots and productive of their existence and as long as we realize the privilege of propriety. Search & Rescue or ROM, are still game terriers, six of one.

Should being permanent rug ornaments, automatically qualify some pleasant dust mice with credentials as prepotent producers due to their having papers? Can these canine question marks pass on the unigue qualities and peculiar capabilities, stemming from centuries of selective breeding, as in having gameness first? And among those proven, which ones also are, can, and definitely do, reproduce yet even more amicable pets of all varieties? The impact on all these fine creatures and theri owners, by this "damned if I do or don't partake in this new age cyber-space activity" however, is a whole other matter, wile visually within arms reach, yet remaining totally outof sight, so to speak.

On the eve of a new century of this computer era, we see a whole new spin on obsession and compulsion adhering itself to an already addictive passion referred to as a hobby. Throughout the past 26 years that I've been playing within and throughout these different dog games, our dogs have not changed all that much to make a lasting impact on the breed, not yet anyways. but the format in which they now are being presented over the Internet does alter the complexion of how, to who, of what, for when, and to, my oh why touch that warming fire, only to then sit and fry, not any longer just so cut and dry.

We now have the technology to view web sites devoted to the churning out of litters from kennels not nearly old enough to have dog houses with seasoned wood yet, let alone having brood worthy dogs, and, or breeders ever having accomplished anything. Or if they even could, hadn't ever tried, although they definitely should. We can see URL's coming straight from out of the blue, to seemingly transform valuable pearls from some old discarded shoe. What we have here is blatant misrepresentation through mystical fascination. Next comes consumer frustration through manipulation, plus intimidation from subjugatio with appellation of false veneration, which will lead o a demise of each generation, and possibly incrimination from our own nation, by a local police station or federal investigation, and ulitmately, abomination and eventually damnation of he original creation.

(are you as glad as I am that we finally waded thruogh that last paragraph? Wow, what a load of crap! Annnywayyy... it took all of that to finally bring us here, which is much closer to the end of this article, and almost to my point... Ready? Well, I'm not sure if I have a point, or merely just one, but anyhow here goes...)

To make a case in point, to see this computer era, regarding our beloved breed of choice, as our best friend and worst enemy alike, one and the same, yet completely opposiste in being mulitfaceted paradox within itself. wieldig a dobulbe bladed axe for pruposeful use and self abuse. Or is it merely whatver we choose it to be for that passing fickle moment, no more or less than exactly that?

The Internet can be our best friend at times, because anytime we are bored we can tune in, chill out, then see, talk, read, and write fellow fanciers sharing a common interest, who more than likely, also should be out working with their animals and cleaning their kennels. Or enjoying their own families and only partner, prioritize loves and loyalties, instead of bodning with imaginary pseudo computer " friends", who continually are bombarding each other with boring stories about Bozo and Bimbo, while they are desperate at attempting to convince each other of " You know you can trust me", "we are all family Here", and " I will die with my secrets" ( Yea, right...). On top of all that said, "luxury" is at our finger tips. We then may advertise, buy , sell, and trade Bulldogs of every size, shape, color, lineage, and track record, or lack there of, to a regalia of paraphernalia from across this planet, with something for everyone. From and for, the most discriminative and honest dealers, on to the for, the least knowledgeable and gulllible believers, or visa versa. Informations for every infatuation, if you look close enough, it's somewhere out there.

Now of coarse, that brings us to the negative sides of how newbies are daily being sucked in and eaten up, by pwer web sites of dedication to computer technology, instead of practical experience learned and earned from field training. Worse yet is, how anyone may monitor the numerous floolish persons who are spweing out their guts, usually pertaining to the private buiness of others, ( of whom they are putting into an extremely volatile situation) while they blindly cast out to those countless, faceless, unnamed voyeurs, under the pretext of friendship and camaraderie, while attempting to appear larger than life through a handful of little dogs, throwing out weights, mentioning dates, impending fates.

Please, Wake Up! If these " someones' have to glue themselves to a keyboad and monitor in order to make and have a firend, then more than likely, tha tperson probably is not worth being affiliated with. All those busy little "lists" with their flamboyant "flame wars" and cosy "chat sites, hosting a veritable devil's workshop, are hopefully plactiing idle and resless minds which are in search and need.

Computers can transform the most average women into, browsing busy bodies, Christian crusaders, intellectual infomrers, sharp shy man-eaters, spiritual schizophrenics, flippant flirters, lurking listerners, monitor mistresses, and tantalizing temptresses flagging internet infidelity. Most computer junkie men, amazingly enough through cyber-technology, instantly become bogus bulldoggers, compassionate confidants, cyber curs, keyboard cowboys, respected rubes, space snitches, tele-tigers, vacillating veterans, and then ultimately the dreaded Mr. Know it all's yeah, almost like Me( smile). try getting back a real life with real people, because it can be very rewarding, fulfilling, and best of all realistic. Electronic diversion is just that and hopefully, it will never replace tried and true personal interaction, learned while earned.

if some reckless person needing to post weights and dates, on the net for a bet and things one's all set, than most probably that one is a good bet to stay far away from, and to keepy wel away from your database, even via chyber-links. PC hard rive data is now being used against fanciers in court cases to convict innocent dog owners for whomever, whenever, however, or whatever.

While perusing most of the web page ads posted for space age litters, containing super cyber-pups, coming from unknown parentage and questionable heritage, plus after considering the reality at hand for all, which come in the form of real, live, and extremely versatile contesting, that is found world-wide for the pursuit and conquest of all. Along with the various and vastly attainable amounts of legal competition with titles up for grabs, available for allowin our very own stars to shine; it makes me wonder why most of those brood dogs in question, along with their sires and dams, and inclusive of their own respective parents, generally have absolutley no credentials to offer other than the possiblity of being purebred, or maybe distantly related to a do that almost was. Does the lack of using working utility dogs in the immediate pedigree, sound very similar to ones being " Ribbon Bred" a shade of purple, and dangerously close to a town in England named Staffordshire? What objectives were in mind, other than monetary gain and puttin cute puppies on the ground, when many of those convenient and questionable breedings were ever put together to begin with? I'm even more curious about why and how suckh staggeringly vast amounts of people seemingly, completely trust those "friends" who realistically, are no more than unknown others with their own freedom secrets and strife, sharing with untested sisters and brothers, while opening up their very souls and only lives, giving up unprotected backs exposed to what could be hidden, envious, and lethal knives? Have you noticed how many of these space age cyber-saviors are very sympathetic towards rescuing a single dog and not very empathetic to the dimlemma of the newest victimized individual who is being dragged through the hot coals of the legal system? Those wo seem to be modem martyrs for the cause of saving all Pit bulls, yet are in sync with the new-wave animal fights extermination theme that is being directed at game dogs and their preservers?

The bottom line to all these ramblings, is for us to be much more than careful, because there is so much more at hand than our own precious backsides at stake, and brilliant heads on an awaiting chopping block, caused from our brazen, selfish, and reckless behavior, The other half of what we are playing Russian Roulette with each and every time we spew across the Net about our beloved breed of choice of course, is in jeopardizing the immediate future and continued existence of our very own indigenous, affable, loyal, and courageous American Pit bull Terrier, an Endangered Species, Fighting For Life.

Ok forget pondering and thinking about it after you get finished reading this not only try and protect the breed and yourself online and yada yada yada. Get off your computer and go work or spend time with your dogs. Spend sometime with your KIDS and your family. Don't make the internet your life.


----------

